# Not feeling anything on 200mg DNP by Ausjuice brand southern cross



## lshallperish (May 7, 2017)

First time using these guys and tablets come in 50mg. I am on day 4 with 200mg per day and i dont feel a single thing.. anyone used these guys before? is it bunk? wtf.. 220 bucks for this and it doesnt even work


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2017)

I have never seen dnp come in tablet form so that's new. And 50mg is a weirdly low dose. 

4 days at 200mg it's possible there is nothing to feel.  Can you post a pic of the tablet? I am curious about this. Is it yellow? Stain your fingers or the inside of the bottle it's in?


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 7, 2017)

I have only seen 200mg capsules. Maybe the tablets are the problem.


----------



## N00bbt (May 7, 2017)

lshallperish said:


> First time using these guys and tablets come in 50mg. I am on day 4 with 200mg per day and i dont feel a single thing.. anyone used these guys before? is it bunk? wtf.. 220 bucks for this and it doesnt even work



Please stick to 200mg-250mg for 3 more days! There are some tablets here where im from and they are dosed at 50mg but they take longer to kick in ie. usually at day 7 than the capsules.

I personally think its because they are more "time released" than a capsule plus the long half life, give it time to accumulate! 

What is your weight right now? Is this your first cycle? Maybe 200mg IS a low dose for you, but you should feel it none the less even if you can possibly tolerate more. 

Please don't go crazy on the dosage YET! This is how you end up dead.

Next time you cycle with this product, you might want to pre load now that you will have an idea of how you react!


----------



## MS1605 (May 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have never seen dnp come in tablet form so that's new.



Something tells me hes using tablet synonymously with cap but I could be wrong.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2017)

MS1605 said:


> Something tells me hes using tablet synonymously with cap but I could be wrong.



Yeah that's why I asked for the pic. Might be.


----------



## PFM (May 7, 2017)

Are you pissing yellow?


----------



## Colossus25 (May 8, 2017)

Are new members not allowed to post pics? I have a picture of my pure dnp i would like to post up so op can see what it looks like but for some reason it won't let me. I've never heard or seen of dnp tablets i would question their legitimacy for sure.


----------



## lshallperish (May 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I have never seen dnp come in tablet form so that's new. And 50mg is a weirdly low dose.
> 
> 4 days at 200mg it's possible there is nothing to feel. Can you post a pic of the tablet? I am curious about this. Is it yellow? Stain your fingers or the inside of the bottle it's in?



Yeah inside the bottle is stained and so does my fingers. It is yellow. No need to show picture.. just a standard pill round pill thats yellow


----------



## lshallperish (May 8, 2017)

N00bbt said:


> Please stick to 200mg-250mg for 3 more days! There are some tablets here where im from and they are dosed at 50mg but they take longer to kick in ie. usually at day 7 than the capsules.
> 
> 
> I personally think its because they are more "time released" than a capsule plus the long half life, give it time to accumulate!
> ...


Im 220. it is my first time using this.


Colossus25 said:


> Are new members not allowed to post pics? I have a picture of my pure dnp i would like to post up so op can see what it looks like but for some reason it won't let me. I've never heard or seen of dnp tablets i would question their legitimacy for sure.



i'd like to see the pictures. The person i bought it from is ausjuice but the DNP is from a lab called Southern cross


----------



## bvs (May 8, 2017)

dnp can come in 50mg tabs, ive got some but havent used it yet (different brand tho) im guessing that because its tabs its also powder dnp which takes longer to kick in. run it for a full 7 days before upping the dose. i didnt feel much on powder dnp caps till i got to 400mg and then at 600 it was very uncomfortable. dnp is nothing to be messed with so i urge you not to up the dose for 7 days and then maybe go up by 100mg for a further week


----------



## lshallperish (May 8, 2017)

bvs said:


> dnp can come in 50mg tabs, ive got some but havent used it yet (different brand tho) im guessing that because its tabs its also powder dnp which takes longer to kick in. run it for a full 7 days before upping the dose. i didnt feel much on powder dnp caps till i got to 400mg and then at 600 it was very uncomfortable. dnp is nothing to be messed with so i urge you not to up the dose for 7 days and then maybe go up by 100mg for a further week



Well thats all good and stuff but who knows if its actually DNP. I mean the container is stained in yellow, the tablets yellow and if i whip it on a white towel it'll stain it and stain my hand but day 5 now and nothing so i'll just wait and see.


----------



## Colossus25 (May 8, 2017)

lshallperish said:


> Well thats all good and stuff but who knows if its actually DNP. I mean the container is stained in yellow, the tablets yellow and if i whip it on a white towel it'll stain it and stain my hand but day 5 now and nothing so i'll just wait and see.


That actually sounds accurate and dnp is relatively easy to get so i don't see why it would need to be faked. 200mg is very light its when you reach 400mg that the sides start and at 600mg they are unbearable.


----------



## PrettyGreenEyes (May 9, 2017)

I have 125mg of tablet... Definitely works. Bought in 2012 from uk and have lost weight recently on it.


----------



## PrettyGreenEyes (May 9, 2017)

If you weigh alot you may need a higher dose of dnp it's finding the right amount that suits you. Wouldn't go to high though, I'd take it for a week or two and then stop to see any results.


----------

